
Data Management in the Cloud: Concepts, Techniques, Strategies, Best Practices - eduscr
https://www.reddit.com/r/bigdata/comments/cgbews/data_management_in_the_cloud_concepts_techniques/
======
eduscr
A modernized approach to the concept of data management facilitates insights
by embracing full transparency across your data lifecycle, allowing seamless
extraction of the most useful data, all at the speed of business. The
submissions is a two-part series on the intersection of cloud computing and
data management.

